# Alwoodley Match Yorkshire v NE. on Friday 16th Oct 2015



## 2blue (May 16, 2015)

********  Alwoodley Match Yorkshire v NE. on Friday 16th Oct 2015  ********

This is an Event we've had a couple of times & it's our turn to host. I've managed to get the same quality deal as was available for the K of K Qualifier in April except all weekends were taken so I've had to go with, next best....... a Friday
I have negotiated a deal for this of a 10am tee with Coffee & Roll before & Soup+sandwiches after for Â£60. Its a week before their 'Greens Maintenance' so will be in excellent nick.
I'll be taking a Â£20 deposit initially. (Kellfire, I'm still holding yours from earlier)
Players can come from any Club & don't have to be 'Real Tykes' to play...  just an interest in having a match at a Quality Venue with like minded souls...... Will be running it as an individual Stableford to accommodate those who don't want to be a 'Plastic NE'er or Tyke' but remain a miserable NW'er...haha! so please let me know if you'd like to be included so I can get it up & running as I've already got 7 Tykes up for it


----------



## rosecott (May 16, 2015)

Dave

I've already established my credentials as a Scottish Tyke by marriage (well, Sheffield is just in Yorkshire) so you can put me down as a reserve who'll probably turn out anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2015)

Put me down for a definite Dave, great days out these.


----------



## 2blue (May 16, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Dave

I've already established my credentials as a Scottish Tyke by marriage (well, Sheffield is just in Yorkshire) so you can put me down as a reserve who'll probably turn out anyway.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Put me down for a definite Dave, great days out these.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff, guys....  PM if you need bank details or PayPal


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2015)

Yes please Dave. I'll see you @ Hillside for the deposit.


----------



## 2blue (May 17, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Dave

I've already established my credentials as a Scottish Tyke by marriage (well, Sheffield is just in Yorkshire) so you can put me down as a reserve who'll probably turn out anyway.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Yes please Dave. I'll see you @ Hillside for the deposit.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bri....see you there :thup:


----------



## Odvan (May 17, 2015)

Dave, it's pricked my ears a little.

When are you seeking deposits/numbers by - I won't be able to confirm availability until mid-June.


----------



## 2blue (May 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Dave, it's pricked my ears a little.

When are you seeking deposits/numbers by - I won't be able to confirm availability until mid-June.
		
Click to expand...

They're asking for deposits fairly soon but there should be some leeway for a few late-comers...  so will keep you advised.
So far we have...
Yorkshire -
Myself & 7 none-GM locals
Rosecott

NE - 
Beezerk
Hobbit
+ Brancepeth & Seaton possibles... 

So I think that means we are UP & RUNNING.... Yippee :whoo:


----------



## Marshy77 (May 18, 2015)

Hi Dave, count me in I'd love to play it again.


----------



## 2blue (May 18, 2015)

Meet is moving along nicely, though a little one sided at present....
Representing Yorkshireâ€¦..
1.	2 Blue - Dave Will	Â£20
2.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil A
3.	Wikeâ€™s- Tony W
4.	Wikeâ€™s- Sam
5.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil G
6.	Wikeâ€™s- Conner G
7.	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker
8.	HDIdoâ€™s Silver Galbraith
9.	Silverâ€™smate - Tim Leddy
10.	Rosecott- Jim
11.	Marshy77

Representing NEâ€¦.
1.	Hobbit
2.	Beezerk
3.	Kellfire 	Â£20

Others....
Odvan  June decision


----------



## Wayman (May 18, 2015)

Gutted can't make it 
The little fella will only be few weeks old


----------



## snell (May 18, 2015)

I should be good for this.

But won't know til I can get the day off work. Am I ok to let you know later this week?


----------



## 2blue (May 18, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Gutted can't make it 
The little fella will only be few weeks old
		
Click to expand...

Aye... I thought you may have a wee bit on....  Daddy haha great stuff, but Yorkshire will be looking to stop him playing with that Trophy 



snell said:



			I should be good for this.

But won't know til I can get the day off work. Am I ok to let you know later this week?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  later this week is fine as I've got to start chasing up the deposits soon:thup:
If you haven't played Alwoodley yet.... you're in for a real treat


----------



## snell (May 18, 2015)

2blue said:



			Aye... I thought you may have a wee bit on....  Daddy haha great stuff, but Yorkshire will be looking to stop him playing with that Trophy 


Yeah...  later this week is fine as I've got to start chasing up the deposits soon:thup:
If you haven't played Alwoodley yet.... you're in for a real treat 

Click to expand...

I haven't mate.....I haven't even ventured outside of county durham for a round of golf lol


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2015)

Yea why not, eh?!


----------



## bozza (May 19, 2015)

All depends if I can get the time off, should know by the end of the week.


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 20, 2015)

I can play in this Dave.  I know that Wes and Dave have exams around then so they will have to wait to see when the timetable comes out for them.  I can give you the deposit in Ireland if that fits in with timeframes.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2015)

With missing so much early doors and especially the last Alwoodley meet I'll throw my hat in for the NE faithful, PM me payment details :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2015)

I'm in for NE &#128515;


----------



## 2blue (May 20, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I can play in this Dave.  I know that Wes and Dave have exams around then so they will have to wait to see when the timetable comes out for them.  I can give you the deposit in Ireland if that fits in with timeframes.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine Josh


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

Dave, quite keen on this and happy to play for the NE, I'll get a chat later today on it


----------



## 2blue (May 21, 2015)

I'm in for 8 tee times... just waiting for their Committee approval...  then we'll look at deposits etc


----------



## snell (May 21, 2015)

Looks like I should be fine to play. But my manager is off so won't have the final stamp of approval til next Friday unfortunately  :-/


----------



## 2blue (May 23, 2015)

******** Alwoodley Match Yorkshire v NE. on Friday 16th Oct 2015 ********

This is an Event is now all GO
I have negotiated a deal with a max of 32, with a 10am tee including Coffee & Biscuits before & Soup+sandwiches or chips after for Â£60. Its a week before their 'Greens Maintenance' so should be in excellent nick.
I'll be taking a Â£25, returnable, deposit (soz... the Â£10 mentioned earlier was a bit of a guess), payable ASAPâ€¦. With the balance a month before. E-mail for Bank/PayPal details if you don't already have them....  Please let me know when deposit is sent.
Players can come from any Club & don't have to be 'Real Tykes' to play... just an interest in having a match at a Quality Venue with like-minded souls...... Will be running it as an individual Stableford to accommodate those who don't want to be a Plastic NE'ers or Tykeâ€™s

Representing Yorkshireâ€¦..
1.     2 Blue - Dave Will          Â£25

2.     Wikeâ€™s- Neil A

3.     Wikeâ€™s- Tony W

4.     Wikeâ€™s- Sam

5.     Wikeâ€™s- Neil G

6.     Wikeâ€™s- Conner G

7.     Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker

8.     Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack

9.     Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu

10.  HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith

11.  Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy

12.  Marshy77 - Paul

13.  Cheifi0 - Josh

14.  Alwoodley â€“ Mark - member

15.  Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts

16.   

Representing NEâ€¦.
1.     Hobbit - Bri Â£25

2.     Beezerk â€“ Dave?

3.     Kellfire - Marc    Â£20

4.     pauldj42

5.     Fish - Robin

6.     Snell â€“ should know by Fri

7.     Bozzaâ€“ should know by Fri -

8.     Val â€“Martin - tentative


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 24, 2015)

Wes has just confirmed that his exams are just before this date so him and Dave are good for this event now.


----------



## 2blue (May 25, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Wes has just confirmed that his exams are just before this date so him and Dave are good for this event now.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent Josh....  ir would be better if you could BACs Â£75 to me asap as I'd like to wrap the booking up before the Ireland trip...   cheers


----------



## 2blue (May 25, 2015)

******** Alwoodley Match Yorkshire v NE. on Friday 16th Oct 2015 ********

*This Event is now all GO*
I have negotiated a deal with a max of 32, with a 10am tee including Coffee & Biscuits before & Soup+sandwiches or chips after for Â£60. Its a week before their 'Greens Maintenance' so should be in excellent nick.
I'll be taking a Â£25, returnable, deposit (soz... the Â£10 mentioned earlier was a bit of a guess), payable ASAPâ€¦. With the balance a month before. 
*E-mail for Bank/PayPal details if you don't already have them....  Please let me know when deposit is sent.*

Players can come from any Club & don't have to be 'Real Tykes' to play... just an interest in having a match at a Quality Venue with like-minded souls...... Will be running it as an individual Stableford to accommodate those who don't want to be a Plastic NE'ers or Tykeâ€™s

Representing Yorkshireâ€¦..
1.     2 Blue - Dave Will          Â£25

2.     Wikeâ€™s- Neil A

3.     Wikeâ€™s- Tony W

4.     Wikeâ€™s- Sam

5.     Wikeâ€™s- Neil G

6.     Wikeâ€™s- Conner G

7.     Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker

8.     Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack

9.     Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu

10.  HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith

11.  Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy

12.  Marshy77 - Paul

13.  Cheifi0 - Josh

14.  Alwoodley â€“ Mark - member

15.  Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts

16.   

Representing NEâ€¦.
1.     Hobbit - Bri Â£25

2.     Beezerk â€“ Dave?

3.     Kellfire - Marc    Â£20

4.     pauldj42

5.     Fish - Robin

6.     Snell â€“ should know by Fri

7.     Bozzaâ€“ should know by Fri -

8.     Val â€“Martin - tentative

All the Best

Dave


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 26, 2015)

Ok Dave will sort it out this week.


----------



## 2blue (May 27, 2015)

2blue said:



			******** Alwoodley Match Yorkshire v NE. on Friday 16th Oct 2015 ********

This is an Event is now all GO
I have negotiated a deal with a max of 32, with a 10am tee including Coffee & Biscuits before & Soup+sandwiches or chips after for Â£60. Its a week before their 'Greens Maintenance' so should be in excellent nick.
I'll be taking a Â£25, returnable, deposit (soz... the Â£10 mentioned earlier was a bit of a guess), payable ASAPâ€¦. With the balance a month before. E-mail for Bank/PayPal details if you don't already have them....  Please let me know when deposit is sent.
Players can come from any Club & don't have to be 'Real Tykes' to play... just an interest in having a match at a Quality Venue with like-minded souls...... Will be running it as an individual Stableford to accommodate those who don't want to be a Plastic NE'ers or Tykeâ€™s

Representing Yorkshireâ€¦..
1.     2 Blue - Dave Will  Â£25
2.     Wikeâ€™s- Neil A  Captn courtesy 
3.     Wikeâ€™s- Tony W
4.     Wikeâ€™s- Sam
5.     Wikeâ€™s- Neil G  Â£25
6.     Wikeâ€™s- Conner G  Â£25
7.     Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker  Â£25
8.     Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack  Â£25
9.     Wikeâ€™s â€“ Bali
10.  HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith
11.  Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy
12.  Marshy77 - Paul
13.  Cheifi0 - Josh x 3 Â£75
14.  Alwoodley â€“ Mark - member
15.  Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts

Representing NEâ€¦.
1.     Hobbit - Bri Â£25
2.     Beezerk â€“ Dave?
3.     Kellfire - Marc    Â£20
4.     pauldj42
5.     Fish - Robin
6.     Snell â€“ should know by Fri
7.     Bozzaâ€“ should know by Fri -
8.     Val â€“Martin - tentative
		
Click to expand...

This is looking more like a Yorkshire Meet with a B/Ball pair to decide the Yorks v NE match.... Just wondering.... is anyone else up for this as I'll need to send deposits in the next week or so...  Robin, did you get my Bank details?


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2015)

2blue said:



			This is looking more like a Yorkshire Meet with a B/Ball pair to decide the Yorks v NE match.... Just wondering.... is anyone else up for this as I'll need to send deposits in the next week or so... * Robin, did you get my Bank details?*

Click to expand...

No, send them again, is this definitely on?


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey up,

Count me in

I missed the last one through work, just checked I'm not on-call and it's me that does the holidays, so no problem there


----------



## 2blue (Jun 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			No, send them again, is this definitely on?
		
Click to expand...

Yes...  defo on Robin. Re-sent bank details matey...  mssg when sent, plz


----------



## 2blue (Jun 24, 2015)

Quick up-date on this. I hope to keep the 8 tee times available for last minute arrivals.

*Representing Yorkshireâ€¦.. to be picked from....*
1.	2 Blue - Dave Will  - Â£25
2.	Wikeâ€™s- Sam - Â£25
3.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil G - Â£25
4.	Wikeâ€™s- Conner G - Â£25
5.	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker -  Â£25
6.	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack - Â£25
7.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki  -  Â£25
8.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu  -  Â£25
9.	Wikeâ€™s -  Bali  - Â£25
10.	HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith - Â£25me
11.	Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy - Â£25me
12.	Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  - Â£25
13.	Barnsley â€“ Wes  -  Â£25
14.	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -  Â£25
15.	Alwoodley â€“ Mark â€“ member
16.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil A â€“ Captnâ€™s courtesy
17.	Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts

*Representing NEâ€¦. bit thin on the ground, but full of character*
1.	Hobbit - Bri -  Â£25
2.	Kellfire - Marc -	Â£20
3.	Khamelion â€“ Dave - likely
4.	Kraxx â€“ Stu â€“his mate

*Possibles/Late-callers*
1.	George Williams (son-of-2Blue)
2.	Marshy77 - Paul
3.	pauldj42
4.	Fish â€“ Robin
5.	Val â€“Martin 
6.	Pete â€“ LiverBird
7.	Bozzaâ€“ ??
8.	Beezerk â€“ ??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mate, Can you send me payment details please


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2015)

Can I put another question mark next to my name please?
We've got a lot going on in the next few months, moving house, 10 year anniversary, Slayer gig etc so I won't really know until nearer the time if I can get there.

Cheers
Martyn


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2015)

2blue said:



*Possibles/Late-callers*
1.	George Williams (son-of-2Blue)
2.	Marshy77 - Paul
3.	pauldj42
4.	*Fish â€“ Robin*
5.	Val â€“Martin 
6.	Pete â€“ LiverBird
7.	Bozzaâ€“ ??
8.	Beezerk â€“ ??
		
Click to expand...

I'm 100% in, just got to work out how to do a bank transfer as I don't have a UK bank account to do anything on-line, need to go into my building society and see if they will do it over the counter, what is the total as I'd rather pay for it in full?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm watching with interest just waiting for work to settle down before I can commit.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm 100% in, just got to work out how to do a bank transfer as I don't have a UK bank account to do anything on-line, need to go into my building society and see if they will do it over the counter, what is the total as I'd rather pay for it in full?
		
Click to expand...

You can PayPal if that helps Robin......   Â£60 total cost


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Dave, can I paypal you too please? One of my mates was interested when I mentioned it a few weeks ago - is it just for forumers or can mates play too?


----------



## Wayman (Jun 25, 2015)

dave bash my name down i really want to play here

send me paypal info please mate


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 26, 2015)

Deposit sent over for myself. I'll remind Kraxx.


----------



## Wayman (Jun 26, 2015)

deposit sent over dave


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Dave, I'll send mine once I get a reply from my mate.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry, forgot all about this post... put me down for the Northeast


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

Paid in full :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 26, 2015)

2blue said:



			This is looking more like a Yorkshire Meet with a B/Ball pair to decide the Yorks v NE match.... Just wondering.... is anyone else up for this as I'll need to send deposits in the next week or so...  Robin, did you get my Bank details?
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget me for Northeast


----------



## 2blue (Jun 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			Paid in full :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got it Robin, Kamelion & Wayman


----------



## 2blue (Jun 27, 2015)

And your Â£60  pauldj42


----------



## 2blue (Jun 27, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Hi Dave, I'll send mine once I get a reply from my mate.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine Paul...  just let me know


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Dave, do you have room for one more?


----------



## 2blue (Jul 5, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Hi Dave, do you have room for one more?
		
Click to expand...

We do....  how would you like pay the deposit?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Let me know what is best for you. Bank transfer, PayPal or old fashioned cheque, I can do any.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dave, just sent a Â£25 deposit via PayPal.

Not worried who I play for as I left Yorkshire in 1978. Lived mainly on the south coast since then.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok Steve...  sorted


----------



## 2blue (Jul 6, 2015)

Just the 5 or so places left now from the 32 the Sec. said was a  maximum, though if pushed I could try for some more....  developing into a bit of a mega-meet

*Representing Yorkshireâ€¦.. team fromâ€¦.*
1.	2 Blue - Dave Will  - Â£25
2.	Wikeâ€™s- Sam - Â£25
3.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil G - Â£25
4.	Wikeâ€™s- Conner G - Â£25
5.	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker -  Â£25
6.	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack - Â£25
7.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki  -  Â£25
8.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu  -  Â£25
9.	Wikeâ€™s -  Bali  - Â£25
10.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Thommo - 
11.	Strixon1 or HDIDoâ€™s Robbo - Â£25
12.	HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith - Â£25
13.	Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy - Â£25
14.	Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  - Â£25
15.	Barnsley â€“ Wes  -  Â£25
16.	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -  Â£25
17.	George Will (son-of-2Blue) - Â£25
18.	Alwoodley â€“ Mark â€“ member
19.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil A â€“ Captnâ€™s courtesy
20.	Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts

*Representing NEâ€¦. *
21.	Hobbit - Bri -  Â£25
22.	Fish â€“ Robin - Â£60
23.	Kellfire - Marc -	Â£20
24.	Khamelion â€“ Dave - Â£25
25.	Wayman â€“ Craig - Â£25
26.	pauldj42 â€“ Â£60 
27.	Kraxx68 â€“ Stu â€“ awaiting deposit

*Possibles/Late-callers*
1.	Marshy77 â€“ Paul+mate
2.	Val â€“Martin â€“ tentative
3.	Pete â€“ LiverBird
4.	Bozzaâ€“ ??
5.	Beezerk â€“ ??


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Dave, sorry for the delay. My mate is keen to play too so I'll get some money from him asap and send it through.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 7, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Hi Dave, sorry for the delay. My mate is keen to play too so I'll get some money from him asap and send it through.
		
Click to expand...

OK Paul...  I'll hold 2 places...  so as soon as you can... Ta


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey up Dave, just to up the rivalry, 20 maybe 22 v 7, easy win for the North East


----------



## 2blue (Jul 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Hey up Dave, just to up the rivalry, 20 maybe 22 v 7, easy win for the North East 

Click to expand...

LOL... why?... what you thinking of playing?


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

Do I need to start practicing some kind of dodgy northern accent or habits to fit in :mmm:


----------



## 2blue (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Do I need to start practicing some kind of dodgy northern accent or habits to fit in :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Nay Robin.... you're getting us East Pennines lot confused with the Lancastrians....  mind you there may be some attending so you may feel at home


----------



## 2blue (Sep 14, 2015)

Gentsâ€¦  the time has arrived for collecting the balance. As I have 32 places there are still some available....  first call to the possibles below

TOTAL Â£60 Golf & food + Â£2 Prize Fund = Â£62 if ok..  see below.

Though this started as a *YORKS v NE event* & that will still go ahead, with equal teams constructed nearer the time, it should also be possible to have the usual, wee Prize Fund of Â£2 each (+ the usual contributed prize items) for nearest the pins & the overall Individual best Stableford Scoresâ€¦.  If thatâ€™s OK with folk.

*Representing Yorkshireâ€¦.. team to be chosen fromâ€¦.*
1.	2 Blue - Dave Will  - *Â£62 PAID UP*
2.	Wikeâ€™s- Sam - Â£25
3.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil G - Â£25
4.	Wikeâ€™s- Conner G - Â£25
5.	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker -  Â£25
6.	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack - Â£25
7.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki  -  Â£25
8.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu  -  Â£25
9.	Wikeâ€™s -  Bali  - Â£25
10.	Strixon1 or HDIDoâ€™s Robbo - Â£25
11.	HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith - Â£25
12.	Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy - Â£25
13.	Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  - Â£25
14.	Barnsley â€“ Wes  -  Â£25
15.	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -  Â£25
16.	George Will (son-of-2Blue) - - *Â£62 PAID UP*
17.	Alwoodley â€“ Mark â€“ member (Â£10 for food only)
18.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil A â€“ Captnâ€™s courtesy (Â£10 for food only)
19.	Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts (Â£10 for food only)

*Representing NEâ€¦. Scraped together team * 
20.	Hobbit - Bri -  Â£25
21.	Fish â€“ Robin - Â£60
22.	Kellfire - Marc -	Â£20
23.	Khamelion â€“ Dave - Â£25
24.	Wayman â€“ Craig - Â£25
25.	pauldj42 â€“ Â£60 
26.	Kraxx68 â€“ Stu â€“ awaiting deposit

*Possibles/Late-callers......   Please let me know if you can make it*
1.	Marshy77 â€“ Paul+mate
2.	Val â€“Martin â€“ tentative
3.	Pete â€“ LiverBird
4.	Bozzaâ€“ ??
5.	Beezerk â€“ ??


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 14, 2015)

2blue said:



			Gentsâ€¦  the time has arrived for collecting the balance. As I have 32 places there are still some available....  first call to the possibles below

TOTAL Â£60 Golf & food + Â£2 Prize Fund = Â£62 if ok..  see below.

Though this started as a *YORKS v NE event* & that will still go ahead, with equal teams constructed nearer the time, it should also be possible to have the usual, wee Prize Fund of Â£2 each (+ the usual contributed prize items) for nearest the pins & the overall Individual best Stableford Scoresâ€¦.  If thatâ€™s OK with folk.

*Representing Yorkshireâ€¦.. team to be chosen fromâ€¦.*
1.	2 Blue - Dave Will  - *Â£62 PAID UP*
2.	Wikeâ€™s- Sam - Â£25
3.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil G - Â£25
4.	Wikeâ€™s- Conner G - Â£25
5.	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker -  Â£25
6.	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack - Â£25
7.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki  -  Â£25
8.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu  -  Â£25
9.	Wikeâ€™s -  Bali  - Â£25
10.	Strixon1 or HDIDoâ€™s Robbo - Â£25
11.	HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith - Â£25
12.	Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy - Â£25
13.	Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  - Â£25
14.	Barnsley â€“ Wes  -  Â£25
15.	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -  Â£25
16.	George Will (son-of-2Blue) - - *Â£62 PAID UP*
17.	Alwoodley â€“ Mark â€“ member (Â£10 for food only)
18.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil A â€“ Captnâ€™s courtesy (Â£10 for food only)
19.	Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts (Â£10 for food only)

*Representing NEâ€¦. Scraped together team * 
20.	Hobbit - Bri -  Â£25
21.	Fish â€“ Robin - Â£60
22.	Kellfire - Marc -	Â£20
23.	Khamelion â€“ Dave - Â£25
24.	Wayman â€“ Craig - Â£25
25.	pauldj42 â€“ Â£60 
26.	Kraxx68 â€“ Stu â€“ awaiting deposit

*Possibles/Late-callers......   Please let me know if you can make it*
1.	Marshy77 â€“ Paul+mate
2.	Val â€“Martin â€“ tentative
3.	Pete â€“ LiverBird
4.	Bozzaâ€“ ??
5.	Beezerk â€“ ??
		
Click to expand...

How would you like the cash Dave? PayPal, cheque, money transfer to your Swiss bank account etc. etc.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry Dave but I'm out, been using too many days during the summer so need to cut back on my golf days during work time. Enjoy, fantastic course.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2015)

Currently still nursing a badly hurt hand so I'll have a think on this. How soon do you need to know?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry Dave.

In my new job I've got to keep 4 days for Xmas, and need one for Birkdale also, so that rules me out.

As I said, I was only an outside chance.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 15, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Sorry Dave but I'm out, been using too many days during the summer so need to cut back on my golf days during work time. Enjoy, fantastic course.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Paul



Kellfire said:



			Currently still nursing a badly hurt hand so I'll have a think on this. How soon do you need to know?
		
Click to expand...

Will put your place on hold, Marc... but won't grip too tight  soz!! 


Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry Dave.

In my new job I've got to keep 4 days for Xmas, and need one for Birkdale also, so that rules me out.

As I said, I was only an outside chance.
		
Click to expand...

That was always understood matey, so No probs Pete :thup:

***  NE team is in need of some support *** are there no new takers on this???


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2015)

Definitely a no for me Dave unfortunately, house move is on 2nd October so going to be skint for a month or two!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all, really sorry, but i've just started a new job and now sadly unable to take the time off for the day....  i am really dissapointed to miss the meet, the last 2 have been very mucho fun.  I wish the Northeast all the best agains the Tykes...


----------



## 2blue (Sep 17, 2015)

***************UPDATE**************
Gentsâ€¦  the time has arrived for collecting the balance. I have 32 places so there are still some availableâ€¦  possible below having first shout
TOTAL Â£60 Golf & food + Â£2 Prize Fund = Â£62 if ok..  see below.
Though this started as a YORKS v NE event & that will still go ahead, with equal teams constructed nearer the time, it should also be possible to have the usual, wee Prize Fund of Â£2 each (+ the usual contributed prize items) for nearest the pins & the overall Individual best Stableford Scoresâ€¦.  If thatâ€™s OK with folk.

*Representing Yorkshireâ€¦.. team to be chosen fromâ€¦.*
1.	2 Blue - Dave Will  - *Â£62 PAID UP*
2.	Wikeâ€™s- Sam - Â£25
3.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil G -* Â£62 PAID UP* 
4.	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker - * Â£62 PAID UP*
5.	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack - Â£25
6.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki  -  Â£25
7.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu  -  *Â£62 PAID UP*
8.	Wikeâ€™s -  Bali  - Â£25
9.	Strixon1 or HDIDoâ€™s Robbo - *Â£62 PAID UP*
10.	HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith - Â£25
11.	Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy - Â£25
12.	Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  - Â£25
13.	Barnsley â€“ Wes  -  Â£25
14.	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -  Â£25
15.	George Will (son-of-2Blue) - -* Â£62 PAID UP*
16.	Alwoodley â€“ Mark â€“ member (Â£10 for food only)
17.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil A â€“ Captnâ€™s courtesy (Â£10 for food only)
18.	Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts (Â£10 for food only)

*Representing NEâ€¦. Scraped together team *ïŠ 
1.	Wayman â€“ Craig - Â£25
2.	Fish â€“ Robin - *Â£60 PAID UP*
3.	Kellfire - Marc -	Â£20- from way-back (Injured..  may make it)
4.	Khamelion â€“ Dave - Â£25
5.	pauldj42 â€“ *Â£60 PAID UP*

*Possibles/Late-callers*
1.	Val â€“Martin â€“ tentative
2.	Bozzaâ€“ ??
Now Unavailable..
Hobbit - Bri â€“ Knacked-up..  booked hols with HIDâ€¦.  Â£25 donated to prize fund.. cheers


----------



## Wayman (Sep 18, 2015)

Dave pm your PayPal details and I'll send it over tonight when I get on a computer


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm going to pull out of this one now on medical advice. My season is over it seems. May not swing a club again until the middle of winter. Sigh.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2015)

Please use my deposit for prizes for the day. :fore:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Dave pm your PayPal details and I'll send it over tonight when I get on a computer
		
Click to expand...

On its way matey



Kellfire said:



			I'm going to pull out of this one now on medical advice. My season is over it seems. May not swing a club again until the middle of winter. Sigh.
		
Click to expand...

Oh heck...  bad news.. hope recovery goes well...  thanks for the deposit donation.. thats Class:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2015)

2blue said:



			Oh heck...  bad news.. hope recovery goes well...  thanks for the deposit donation.. thats Class:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it's residual from breaking a bone in my hand last year, it never felt right all season, would get achy. Then when I hurt it this time, even though there was no fracture it's taking it's sweet time. It flares up at random, basically meaning I have no pinch strength in my index finger and intense pain in the joints of that finger if I jar it at all. So any type of heavy contact means that anything beyond a tee show or putting induces pain - end result is I subconsciously pull out of basically every shot so I play even worse!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I reckon it's residual from breaking a bone in my hand last year, it never felt right all season, would get achy. Then when I hurt it this time, even though there was no fracture it's taking it's sweet time. It flares up at random, basically meaning I have no pinch strength in my index finger and intense pain in the joints of that finger if I jar it at all. So any type of heavy contact means that anything beyond a tee show or putting induces pain - end result is I subconsciously pull out of basically every shot so I play even worse!
		
Click to expand...

That does not sound good.....  make sure you take care, matey & good luck


----------



## Wayman (Sep 19, 2015)

Balance all paid dave


----------



## 2blue (Sep 19, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Balance all paid dave
		
Click to expand...

Got it Craig...  game on


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 19, 2015)

Got that money over to you Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 20, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Got that money over to you Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Its here Josh..  spot on


----------



## Wayman (Oct 7, 2015)

Can't wait to see tee times


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Can't wait to see tee times 

Click to expand...

Ok...  as you've got only 4... representing the NE...  & as the field is piled out with True Tykes, I suggest that I am a non-playing Captain & pick a Yorkshire Team of 4 with aggregate Stableford scores to decide who wins... in case of a draw, best individual score settles it...OK? 
1.	 Wayman â€“ Craig - true Mackum :thup:
2.	 Fish â€“ Robin - volunteer, self confessed, Bandito ne:
3.	Khamelion â€“ Dave- Geordie 
4.	pauldj42 â€“ Scouser with Residency Q

Of course everyone's scores count for the prize monies which I suggest are....
1st Â£30
2nd Â£17
3rd Â£10
Nearest Pins & longest Drive Â£10 each
+ donated prizes for further down the order

Will get the Tee-times out a little later this week.
I'll be picking from.......
1.	2 Blue - Dave Will  - Â£62 PAID UP
2.	Wikeâ€™s- Sam - Â£62 PAID UP
3.	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker -  Â£62 PAID UP
4.	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack - Â£62 PAID UP
5.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki  -   Â£62 PAID UP
6.	Wikeâ€™s â€“ Peter Sandhu  -  Â£62 PAID UP
7.	Wikeâ€™s -  Bali  - Â£62 PAID UP
8.	Strixon1 or HDIDoâ€™s Robbo - Â£62 PAID UP
9.	HDIDoâ€™s Silver Galbraith - Â£62 PAID UP
10.	Silverâ€™s mate - Tim Leddy Â£62 PAID UP 
11.	Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  - Â£62 PAID UP
12.	Barnsley â€“ Wes  -  Â£62 PAID UP
13.	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -  Â£62 PAID UP
14.	George Will (son-of-2Blue) - Â£62 PAID UP
15.	Alwoodley â€“ Mark â€“ member Â£12 PAID UP
16.	Wikeâ€™s- Neil A â€“ Captnâ€™s courtesy CONFIRMED
17.	Rosecott- Jim â€“ courtesy as Sec. Oakmere Park, Southwell, Notts - CONFIRMED


----------



## Wayman (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone know what the practice facilities is like


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 7, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Anyone know what the practice facilities is like
		
Click to expand...

Good range, practice bunkers and good putting green :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Oct 7, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Anyone know what the practice facilities is like
		
Click to expand...

Practice?

How serious is this?


----------



## Wayman (Oct 8, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Practice?

How serious is this?
		
Click to expand...


I have a 3 week old baby so have had no time to play


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2015)

Wayman said:



			I have a 3 week old baby so have had no time to play
		
Click to expand...

You going to be using that one on the 1st Nov as well ?


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

2blue said:



			Ok...  as you've got only 4... representing the NE...  & as the field is piled out with True Tykes, I suggest that I am a non-playing Captain & pick a Yorkshire Team of 4 with aggregate Stableford scores to decide who wins... in case of a draw, best individual score settles it...OK? 
1.     Wayman â€“ Craig - true Mackum :thup:
2.     Fish (20) â€“ Robin - volunteer, self confessed, Bandito ne:
3.    Khamelion â€“ Dave- Geordie 
4.    pauldj42 â€“ Scouser with Residency Q
		
Click to expand...

What are the handicaps for the individuals in the NE team?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			What are the handicaps for the individuals in the NE team?
		
Click to expand...

You using your new forum handicap? 10 I believe?


----------



## Wayman (Oct 8, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			You going to be using that one on the 1st Nov as well ?
		
Click to expand...

No Dave way Snell was hitting it last night you will be scared haha


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			What are the handicaps for the individuals in the NE team?
		
Click to expand...

21 for me


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			You using your new forum handicap? 10 I believe? 

Click to expand...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 17046

Click to expand...

 Even with one of these:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			What are the handicaps for the individuals in the NE team?
		
Click to expand...

14 for me


----------



## Wayman (Oct 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			What are the handicaps for the individuals in the NE team?
		
Click to expand...

7 for me 

Highest I e been for 10 year!!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Anyone know what the practice facilities is like
		
Click to expand...




upsidedown said:



			Good range, practice bunkers and good putting green :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No warm-up, just a bacon buttie and a coffee and will be good to go.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

Wayman said:



			7 for me 

Highest I e been for 10 year!!!
		
Click to expand...

Looks a good spread of handicaps then, 7, 14, 20, 21, in the words of AP McCoy at the recent Pro-Am at Woburn,  "you don't win anything cutting your handicap"


----------



## 2blue (Oct 9, 2015)

As promised...  the Teams & times + the Handicaps I've managed to get. As far as I know its just my son & Barnsley Dave that are with-out official H/Caps so can only win Nearest Pins or Longest Drive.
It's Coffee & biscuits at arrival...... Soup & Sandwiches *OR* Chips & Sandwiches after....  Please let me know, by Mon, which you'd prefer otherwise it'll be Soup & Sandwiches for you.
There's good practice facilities close to the Club House around the back, which is also best to park.
I'll be there from about 8.30am

*Tee times	*
10am	HDIDoâ€™s Steve Galbraith - 10
	Strixon1 - Robbo - 4
	Steve's mate - Tim Leddy - 10

10.10am	* 2 Blue - Dave Will  -12
	          Rosecott- Jim â€“ 
	          Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  Hibbett

10.20am	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker - 12
	       Barnsley â€“ Wes Hibbett
	       Wikeâ€™s- Neil Adams - 15

10.30am	Alwoodley â€“ Mark Inman -9 *(YORKS)*
	       Wike's -  Peter Sandhu - 15 *(YORKS)*
	       Wayman â€“ Craig -7 *(NE)*
	       Khamelion â€“ Dave - 21 *(NE)*

10.40am	 Fish â€“ Robin - 20* (NE)*
	      pauld42 - Paul - 14   *(NE)*
	   Wikeâ€™s- Sam Hamblett - 10 *(YORKS)*
	    Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack -20 *(YORKS)*

10.50am	 Wikeâ€™s -  Bali Chana -11
	    George Will (son-of-2Blue) - Golf-Shake 18
	      Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki Singh - 14
	         Barnsley â€“ Dave Golf-Shake 16


----------



## Wayman (Oct 9, 2015)

What's the team format? 

Is there any point bringing that trophy down Dave? Haha


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2015)

Wayman said:



			What's the team format? 

Is there any point bringing that trophy down Dave? Haha
		
Click to expand...

Just get it engrave with NE - 2015 Winners, it'll save some time:whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2015)

2blue said:



			As promised...  the Teams & times + the Handicaps I've managed to get. As far as I know its just my son & Barnsley Dave that are with-out official H/Caps so can only win Nearest Pins or Longest Drive.
It's Coffee & biscuits at arrival...... Soup & Sandwiches *OR* Chips & Sandwiches after....  Please let me know, by Mon, which you'd prefer otherwise it'll be Soup & Sandwiches for you.
There's good practice facilities close to the Club House around the back, which is also best to park.
I'll be there from about 8.30am

*Tee times	*
10am	HDIDoâ€™s Steve Galbraith - 10
	Strixon1 - Robbo - 4
	Steve's mate - Tim Leddy - 10

10.10am	* 2 Blue - Dave Will  -12
	          Rosecott- Jim â€“ 
	          Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  Hibbett

10.20am	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker - 12
	       Barnsley â€“ Wes Hibbett
	       Wikeâ€™s- Neil Adams - 15

10.30am	Alwoodley â€“ Mark Inman -9 *(YORKS)*
	       Wike's -  Peter Sandhu - 15 *(YORKS)*
	       Wayman â€“ Craig -7 *(NE)*
	       Khamelion â€“ Dave - 21 *(NE)*

10.40am	 Fish â€“ Robin - 20* (NE)*
	      pauld42 - Paul - 14   *(NE)*
	   Wikeâ€™s- Sam Hamblett - 10 *(YORKS)*
	    Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack -20 *(YORKS)*

10.50am	 Wikeâ€™s -  Bali Chana -11
	    George Will (son-of-2Blue) - Golf-Shake 18
	      Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki Singh - 14
	         Barnsley â€“ Dave Golf-Shake 16
		
Click to expand...

Chips for me Dave with my sandwiches and custard creams for choice of biscuits!


----------



## 2blue (Oct 9, 2015)

Wayman said:



			What's the team format? 

*Is there any point bringing that trophy down Dave? Haha*

Click to expand...

I see what you mean with that 'Super Bandito....  Robinnio' in your side....  but beware as this is the county that saw Thatcher 'Rust in Peace'. Hope that Trophy has been on a high shelf...  or have you had a cabinet made for it? :rofl:
 The Match will be decided by the team with the best aggregate Stableford scores... in case of a draw, best/next best,  individual score settles it...OK? 
Full H/Cap off Yellows.... I don't think we'll be allowed the Whites....  & in any case its a tough enough test with-out going back further.
You're in for a real treat as the weather looks to be settling down so we can fully enjoy of the best tracks in Yorkshire... IMO superior to Moortown, rivaling Ganton & as good as Lincolnshire's WoodhallSpa, Hotchkin.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Chips for me please Dave.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

Soup and Sarnies is good for me, got to watch my figure. Bourbons would be good


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 9, 2015)

3 soups for us please Dave


----------



## 2blue (Oct 9, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			3 soups for us please Dave
		
Click to expand...

Ta...  whats Wes & Dave playing off??


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 9, 2015)

Wes is off 15 and then we play Dave off 16.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Chips for me Dave with my sandwiches and custard creams for choice of biscuits!
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that partner :smirk:


----------



## rosecott (Oct 9, 2015)

Chips and sarnies for me Dave - and, due to a dodgy back and gross incompetence, I managed to slip up to 16.5 after today's medal play-offs round.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll second that partner :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I might have to bring a packet with me! They're that tight in Yorkshire we may only get 1 biscuit between 2&#128515;


----------



## Wayman (Oct 10, 2015)

Chips and sarnies for me Dave


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I might have to bring a packet with me! They're that tight in Yorkshire we may only get 1 biscuit between 2&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

But custard creams have 2 biscuits, 1 each side of the filling, or are they _that_ tight they prize 1 side off


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			But custard creams have 2 biscuits, 1 each side of the filling, or are they _that_ tight they prize 1 side off 

Click to expand...

That's why they make you share, 1 biscuit each&#128515;


----------



## Wayman (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks like we may catch some rain mid round


----------



## rosecott (Oct 14, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Looks like we may catch some rain mid round
		
Click to expand...

The current Met Office forecast suggests overcast and a balmy 10 degrees - can't wait.


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2015)

After the rain I endured at West Hill nothing fazes me anymore, although my forecasts show clear, unless its a 6hr round!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			The current Met Office forecast suggests overcast and a balmy 10 degrees - can't wait.
		
Click to expand...


Take your wolly hats it may say balmy 10 but the wind chill up here this week makes that feel like 7.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			After the rain I endured at West Hill nothing fazes me anymore, although my forecasts show clear, unless its a 6hr round!
		
Click to expand...

You're in for a shock if you think that's as bad as it gets


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 14, 2015)

2blue said:



			As promised...  the Teams & times + the Handicaps I've managed to get. As far as I know its just my son & Barnsley Dave that are with-out official H/Caps so can only win Nearest Pins or Longest Drive.
It's Coffee & biscuits at arrival...... Soup & Sandwiches *OR* Chips & Sandwiches after....  Please let me know, by Mon, which you'd prefer otherwise it'll be Soup & Sandwiches for you.
There's good practice facilities close to the Club House around the back, which is also best to park.
I'll be there from about 8.30am

*Tee times	*
10am	HDIDoâ€™s Steve Galbraith - 10
	Strixon1 - Robbo - 4
	Steve's mate - Tim Leddy - 10

10.10am	* 2 Blue - Dave Will  -12
	          Rosecott- Jim â€“ 
	          Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  Hibbett

10.20am	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken walker - 12
	       Barnsley â€“ Wes Hibbett
	       Wikeâ€™s- Neil Adams - 15

10.30am	Alwoodley â€“ Mark Inman -9 *(YORKS)*
	       Wike's -  Peter Sandhu - 15 *(YORKS)*
	       Wayman â€“ Craig -7 *(NE)*
	       Khamelion â€“ Dave - 21 *(NE)*

10.40am	 Fish â€“ Robin - 20* (NE)*
	      pauld42 - Paul - 14   *(NE)*
	   Wikeâ€™s- Sam Hamblett - 10 *(YORKS)*
	    Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack -20 *(YORKS)*

10.50am	 Wikeâ€™s -  Bali Chana -11
	    George Will (son-of-2Blue) - Golf-Shake 18
	      Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki Singh - 14
	         Barnsley â€“ Dave Golf-Shake 16
		
Click to expand...

Is it me or are non of the Yorks team Forum members or are there forum names missing

Starting to wonder if the Yorks team are going to turn on horse back?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 15, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Is it me or are non of the Yorks team Forum members or are there forum names missing

Starting to wonder if the Yorks team are going to turn on horse back?

Click to expand...

Aye Paul.... In this fixture, Forum membership has never been a consideration. However, 'Alwoodley Mark' has played in the last 2 matches against the NE. & with Neil Glover in the other 4Ball you have 2 of the few who have played Alwoodley before & can guide you round. Mind you, with 'Robinnio' in your side you should be assured of victory......  I'm just hoping my boys can make a game of it. 

*FINAL LINE-UP*
Tee times		
10am	HDIDoâ€™s Steve Galbraith - 10	SOUP
	Strixon1 - Robbo - 4	CHIPS
	Steve's mate - Tim Leddy - 10	SOUP

10.10am	* 2 Blue - Dave Will  -12	CHIPS
	Rosecott- Jim â€“  17	CHIPS
	 Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  Hibbett -13	SOUP

10.20am	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken Walker - 12	SOUP
	 Barnsley â€“ Wes Hibbett -15	SOUP
	Wikeâ€™s- Neil Adams - 15	CHIPS
	 Wikeâ€™s- Sam Hamblett - 10 	CHIPS

10.30am	Alwoodley â€“ Mark Inman -9 *(YORKS)	*SOUP
	Wike's -  Peter Sandhu - 15 *(YORKS)*	SOUP
	 Wayman â€“ Craig - 7 *(NE)	*CHIPS
	 Khamelion â€“ Dave - 21 *(NE)*	SOUP

10.40am	 Fish â€“ Robin - 20 *(NE)	*CHIPS
	pauld42 - Paul - 14  *(NE)* 	CHIPS
	Wike's Neil Glover - 12 *(YORKS)	*SOUP
	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack -20 *(YORKS)*	SOUP

10.50am	 Wikeâ€™s -  Bali Chana -11	SOUP
	George Will (son-of-2Blue) - 18	SOUP
	 Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki Singh - 14	SOUP
	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -16	SOUP


	MONIES outstanding	
	ROBIN	Â£2
	PAULD42	Â£2
	NEIL ADAMS	Â£12
	JIM	Â£12

	PRIZES	
1ST	Â£30	
2ND	Â£20	
3RD	Â£10	
PINS/DRIVE	3xÂ£10


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2015)

2blue said:



			Aye Paul.... In this fixture, Forum membership has never been a consideration. However, 'Alwoodley Mark' has played in the last 2 matches against the NE. & with Neil Glover in the other 4Ball you have 2 of the few who have played Alwoodley before & can guide you round. Mind you, with 'Robinnio' in your side you should be assured of victory......  I'm just hoping my boys can make a game of it. 

*FINAL LINE-UP*
Tee times		
10am	HDIDoâ€™s Steve Galbraith - 10	SOUP
	Strixon1 - Robbo - 4	CHIPS
	Steve's mate - Tim Leddy - 10	SOUP

10.10am	* 2 Blue - Dave Will  -12	CHIPS
	Rosecott- Jim â€“  17	CHIPS
	 Cheifi0 â€“ Josh  Hibbett -13	SOUP

10.20am	Wikeâ€™s-  Ken Walker - 12	SOUP
	 Barnsley â€“ Wes Hibbett -15	SOUP
	Wikeâ€™s- Neil Adams - 15	CHIPS
	 Wikeâ€™s- Sam Hamblett - 10 	CHIPS

10.30am	Alwoodley â€“ Mark Inman -9 *(YORKS)	*SOUP
	Wike's -  Peter Sandhu - 15 *(YORKS)*	SOUP
	 Wayman â€“ Craig - 7 *(NE)	*CHIPS
	 Khamelion â€“ Dave - 21 *(NE)*	SOUP

10.40am	 Fish â€“ Robin - 20 *(NE)	*CHIPS
	pauld42 - Paul - 14  *(NE)* 	CHIPS
	Wike's Neil Glover - 12 *(YORKS)	*SOUP
	Wikeâ€™s - Jeff Laverack -20 *(YORKS)*	SOUP

10.50am	 Wikeâ€™s -  Bali Chana -11	SOUP
	George Will (son-of-2Blue) - 18	SOUP
	 Wikeâ€™s â€“ Suki Singh - 14	SOUP
	Barnsley â€“ Dave  -16	SOUP


	MONIES outstanding	
	ROBIN	Â£2
	PAULD42	Â£2
	NEIL ADAMS	Â£12
	JIM	Â£12

	PRIZES	
1ST	Â£30	
2ND	Â£20	
3RD	Â£10	
PINS/DRIVE	3xÂ£10
		
Click to expand...

Mind games Dave, just getting the first shot off across the bows

Don't want you Yorkshiremen thinking it's awlak in the park!!
See you tomorrow mate:whoo:


----------



## Wayman (Oct 15, 2015)

Trophy was all polished last night

Pointless bringing it brought it home every time


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Trophy was all polished last night

Pointless bringing it brought it home every time
		
Click to expand...

As you've had it so long, it can make a journey down sarf to the Midlands for a few months :smirk:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 15, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Trophy was all polished last night
		
Click to expand...

Now there a euphemism if there ever was one


----------



## 2blue (Oct 15, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Trophy was all polished last night

Pointless bringing it brought it home every time
		
Click to expand...

Be a good man Craig, & bring it home to Daddy.....  it's holidays over :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2015)

On my way


----------



## Wayman (Oct 16, 2015)

Safe journey to all


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 16, 2015)

Enjoy ya lucky b******s, gutted to be missing it.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2015)

Should be there in 10mins.....  Weather looks a bit grey but no wind & no fog.....  see you'se soon :whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2015)

Have a great day everyone, I wish I could have been there.

Loved it when we played earlier this year.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 16, 2015)

Have a great day guys while I sit in the office watching paint dry - come on the Northeast


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just home from another cracking day, the North East showed no mercy in putting Yorkshire to the sword, despite them fielding their A Team, Trophy safe once again.
Alwoodley is superb, well worth a visit for anyone venturing near Leeds.
Thanks to 2blue(Dave) for setting it all up, I might suggest we play crazy golf next year to give our Yorkshire foe a chance&#128515;
Big thanks to fellow teamates, Khamelion, Wayman and Fish, &#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 16, 2015)

Great win lads - well done #takeabow


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2015)

Aye ... WELL DONE TO THE NE !! 
Rest of the results are...
Hi guys....  Individual Results from today

1st Dave Williams - (2Blue) 34pts 
2nd Neil Adams            32pts  
3rd Craig (Wayman)     30pts 
4th Stevie Robinson (Strixon1)  30pts
5th Neil Glover        29pts
6th Josh Hibbert- (Chiefi0) 29pts
7th Barnsley Dave    28pts
8th Steve Galbraith   28pts .....  small bottle of Port was left Stevie..  you want it?

NP - Stevie Robinson (Strixon1)
NP in 2 - Dave Williams (2Blue)
Longest Drive -  Bali Chana

A great day was enjoyed by all.....  thanks for making the journey....  hope it was worthwhile.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2015)

To the Victors, the spoils&#128515;


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for organising Dave. Great track, but a tale of two halves for me. 1 over going out then on the back nine I had 4 three putts on the trot to score 30 points. Great day though and great company, well worth the 300 mile drive.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 17, 2015)

Once again Dave thanks for a well organised day. 
Thought we were going to get wet in bits. Loved the course and the set up so jealous of mark been a member there. Thanks to Dave, Peter and mark for the game really enjoyed it. 
Happy with 30pts to be honest with not playing much recently although I did miss so easy putts and holed two rakers so it evened out.
Well done NE lads easy win again hey 
Looking forward to next years game already


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2015)

Didn't post last night as I was knackered after nearly a 4 hour drive back in tortuous traffic  but it was worth is 

Thanks for organising and providing a very well run day Dave at what can only be described as a GREAT course, I definitely want and need to go back and play it in the summer months, especially as I'm now aware of some of those blind approaches which caught me out at times.

Thanks to my playing partner Paul, we nearly did everything to throw it away towards the end but the points we piled on individually earlier on made sure we supported Wayman & Khamelion with their triumph and we (The NE Massive) secured the trophy for yet another year :whoo:

It's a very tricky course to navigate around for the first time, I was very pleased with my driving and found myself outstripping all my PP's and being in position A most of the round only to then make a poor club choice for 2nd shots at times throwing away some excellent opportunities to make a real killing, my short game just didn't travel yesterday and that's been a strong part of my game recently  

Some nice par's though especially on the lower indexes and a great birdie when I stiffed a strong 5i 172 yards uphill into the drizzle to a very undulated and tricky green, I thought I'd got 4 points but Dave rigged (sorry changed) it to 3/4's so I played off 15 and didn't get a shot so had to settle for 3  , I thought I'd outsripped the longest drive by a couple of inches but had to concede it when we lasered back to the tee block, I'm glad Bali behind me furthered it again so it didn't matter. 

If you were just slightly offline the heather was brutal but I managed to get out well when I needed to, same with the bunkers, great company with Neil & Geoff and I did see Paul at times from a distance 
	


The pictures don't do it justice, but I strongly advise everyone, if you get a chance to play Alwoodley, take it :thup: 






Go on Jim, rip it....can you spot the senior string tees :smirk:





















Our Captain Wayman receiving the trophy from Dave






The North East Massive


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2015)

Some belting trousers on display there


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Some belting trousers on display there 

Click to expand...

It's the most toned down I've seen Khamelion, think he was in serious mode :smirk:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			It's the most toned down I've seen Khamelion, think he was in serious mode :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.... was a nice touch..... think it was in respect for The Alwoodley :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 17, 2015)

I did a periscope on the 11th Par 3 when I went up, with that white slip over I had on, some wag from the web, posted, 'Is that Ronnie Corbett?', Hell I'm closer 6 feet than 4 feet. I'll go back to the colours sod the black, grey and beige.

All in all a great day, a lovely course, would love to play it in fine weather when the greens are hard. mown and ironed, I imagine then that would be a real test just to keep the ball on the green, especially the 11th green. Good company for the round with Craig, Mark and Pete, as well as the 14 clubs in Pete's bag I'm sure he had a bucket and spade as he visited most of the bunkers on the course.

Cheers Dave for organising, a good day and a great choice of course, next one up in the NE ?

Getting back was a pain in the ass, a crash in Collingham had the road down to one lane, 2 mile tailback on the A659 and almost the same on the A58, then getting back close to Durham and crash on the southbound side of the road had the northbound side down to a crawl so all the bloody rubber neckers could have a gawk.


----------

